# good read for women on modesty



## annmarie (Jul 2, 2008)

Modesty: God, My Heart, and Clothes (pt. 1)

This is from C.J. Mahaney's blog. It includes 7 short parts about modesty. They are all from his upcoming book. This helped me alot, as I am struggling with this issue as I am striving to be a godly woman in this culture. Hopefully it will help you too! Also, do any of you ladies have any book recommendations on modesty? Thanks!


----------



## Scott1 (Jul 2, 2008)

Thanks for taking time to recognize how important this is.

The article references I Timothy 2:9 and reminds us that modesty is a godly virtue that can reflect many things about one's belief's about God, self and our neighbor.

I especially see a need for women to encourage and exhort other women in this regard. Sometimes, I tell my wife when we see a younger woman dressed extremely immodestly... please say something to her. Often, I "chicken out" from doing this, but justify it as being more appropriate for a woman to say something about another woman's dress to the woman.

This is a very important way of serving, woman exhorting one another in this way... not to be overlooked.

You are to be commended for realizing it and asking for God's grace to do day-by-day what is right in His sight, for His Honor and His Glory.


----------



## a mere housewife (Jul 2, 2008)

Dear Ann,

I can't honestly think of a good book I've read about modesty. Many of the things I've read seem to advocate a 'potato sack' or near muslim approach, while others seem to feel that what you wear isn't important at all so long as your heart is right. One approach seems to blame all the trouble that arises in this area on the woman, the other on the man: one seems to make the female body out to be simply a sexual object that must be negated with unattractive clothing: the other seems to ignore the reality of the body as a sexual fact altogether. Neither approach has been helpful to me. I find that Ruben (my husband) is actually my best help in this area: he wants me to look nice because he values me as much as anybody can in a full-orbed way --he also can tell me what clothes are inappropriate. It is also very helpful to realize that modesty has to do with not calling the wrong kind of attention to oneself, a propriety of heart that works out in appearance. 'Potato sack' clothes can call the wrong kind of attention as well as over-revealing ones; and of course what is appropriate will change in various situations as being appropriate is a response, and not a static thing. 

I will look around for the book you mentioned. Thank you for the recommendation.

I think there was a discussion about Al Martin's tape series on modesty awhile back, which many found helpful (the series perhaps more than the lively discussion ?


----------



## moral necessity (Jul 2, 2008)

Good thoughts, Heidi!

Blessings!


----------



## annmarie (Jul 2, 2008)

Thank you! You are all so helpful!


----------



## Mindaboo (Jul 9, 2008)

Vision Forum has a booklet named Christian Modesty and the Public Undressing of America. I have not personally read it but, everything I have bought from them in the past has been great. I was very convicted by Josh Harris' I Kissed Dating Goodbye and had my fourteen year old read it too. I knew dressing modestly was a good thing, but didn't realize how much of a stumbling block women can be to men in this area. I was pretty naive. I find I am constantly learning and thankfully the Lord has been very gracious. I agree with Heidi, the frumpiness or "potato sack" appearance can draw just as much attention as walking around in skimpy clothing.


----------



## SueS (Jul 11, 2008)

Mindaboo said:


> Vision Forum has a booklet named Christian Modesty and the Public Undressing of America.





I have that book - it is mostly a diatribe against the bathing suit industry in America and holds that ANY type of bathing suit is immodest. I only got half way through it before putting it back on the shelf.

I agree that proper modesty lies in not calling undue attention to one's self in either direction whether overly revealing or frumpy. In our area so many women are HORRIBLY dressed -sloppy, gothic, bulging midrifts on display, and acres of tatoos - but on the other hand we have those whose attempts at "modesty" are frumpy and ugly and attract just as much negative attention as the other women. It is rare and VERY refreshing to see a woman or teenaged girl around here who dresses in a wholesomely attractive way.


----------

